# Sitcom Showdown



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

We're starting with a _Friends_-off, but this is the place for sitcom trivia.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Friends is about the limit of my sitcom trivia but I'll try


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

imallbs: What is Monica's prime cooking ingredient?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

You have one minute.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh no, you got me with the 1st one

But everyones prime cooking ingredient should be Chocolate


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

imallbs said:


> Oh no, you got me with the 1st one
> 
> But everyones prime cooking ingredient should be Chocolate


You mean... _Mockolate_?

The correct answer is "garlic." Phoebe sings about it outside Monica's restaurant.

"Her secret ingredient is garlic. It's in everything."


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh yes, I remember

Too many Beers, too many I tell you


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

What did Nana have hoarded in her closet?


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I told you I have had too many beers 

Nana died, they were cleaning it out
boxes?
hats?
They laughed
it was funny


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

imallbs said:


> I told you I have had too many beers
> 
> Nana died, they were cleaning it out
> boxes?
> ...


Sweet 'n' Low


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's an easy one

Who played Elizabeth's father?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

imallbs said:


> Here's an easy one
> 
> Who played Elizabeth's father?


Which Elizabeth?


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ross's coed girlfriend


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Do you mean Bruce Willis?


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Like I said, easy

What did Pheobe change her name to when she married Mike?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

*dances in the end-zone for six points*


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

imallbs said:


> Like I said, easy
> 
> What did Pheobe change her name to when she married Mike?


Princess Consuela Bananahammock. Just watched that one three days ago.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

You are a fan


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

This is a throw-down.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

What is Chandler's pet peeve?


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have been thrown and am lying prone on the floor
Did I mention the beer


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

per peeve?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

I've been drinking rum for eight hours.

I will now refer to you as Regina Phalange.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

imallbs said:


> per peeve?


Crap. "Pet" peeve.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I've been drinking rum for eight hours.
> 
> I will now refer to you as Regina Phalange.


Thank you


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Crap. "Pet" peeve.


Oh good - somehow I was reading pervert


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Monica's is dressing up animals to make them look like people


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Who is "Regina Phalange?"


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

imallbs said:


> Monica's is dressing up animals to make them look like people


You're researching.....


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Finally one I know

Pheobe's other self


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You're researching.....


No I wasn't I was drinking


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

imallbs said:


> Finally one I know
> 
> Pheobe's other self


Not quite. It's her "fake name" she gives out to guys she wants to ditch.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You're researching.....


and I can't spell so I have to do spelll check and sometimes I don't even get close enough for spell check to find it


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Not quite. It's her "fake name" she gives out to guys she wants to ditch.


same thing - I know, I've done it


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

What was Joey's fake name?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Ken Adams


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ken something?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm that geeky.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

you beat me to the ken thing


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

imallbs said:


> you beat me


Get used to it. Do you prefer a solid wooden _thwack_ or a swishy switch?


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Get used to it. Do you prefer a solid wooden _thwack_ or a swishy switch?


solid wooden _thwack_ please


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Please


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you, may I have another


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

What is Monica's favorite video game?


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

You know I'm not going to get this

I can see her playing
I can hear her 
I can't place it


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm sorry.   The correct answer is:  The one where she puts in her quarter and the candy bar falls out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

imallbs said:


> You know I'm not going to get this
> 
> I can see her playing
> I can hear her
> I can't place it


You're probably thinking of the Ms. Pac-Man episode.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

She played a video game at least once.  She was mad because she wasn't winning

Her favorite video game is now my favorite video game


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

It's been fun being squished like a bug now I'm off to bed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

WKRP--the station with more rock and ___ _______


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Loved this show.  Racking my what's left of my brains here.  

less talk

What promotion does The Big Guy come up with when he decides to run the whole show himself?  Easy one


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Was that the flying turkeys idea?  Dropping them out of a helicopter?
"With God as my witness, I thought turkeys could fly."


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

You ladies are on the ball!

And the quote was:  "WKRP, the station with more rock and Les Nessman."


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Why did Johnny Fever get fired from his previous DJ position?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

thejackylking said:


> Why did Johnny Fever get fired from his previous DJ position?


For saying "Booger" on air.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> For saying "Booger" on air.


Aww, I knew that one, but I had to go fold laundry. Ick.

Who did Bailey Quarters date off and on?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> Aww, I knew that one, but I had to go fold laundry. Ick.
> 
> Who did Bailey Quarters date off and on?


Johnny!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Then there was the Russian.

"Hold me closer, tiny dancer."


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's an easy one.  Who was WKRP's competitor?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

WPIG


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Alternate answer: Gary's Old Towne Tavern


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Alternate answer: Gary's Old Towne Tavern


Weren't they bowling rivals?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> Weren't they bowling rivals?


Yes.

Also Bloody Mary rivals.

Also "you name it" rivals.

Wait... what show are we talking about?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

How many times has Frasier Crane been married?  And to whom?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

What is Venus Flytrap's real name?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

We saw Vera once.  Why didn't we see her face?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Frasier was married once to Lilith .... not sure about this


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

What characteristic of Les Nessman had makeup techs scrambling?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Frasier was married once to Lilith .... not sure about this


In his twenties, he was also married (very briefly) to Nannette Guzman (Emma Thompson), a children's author/entertainer.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> In his twenties, he was also married (very briefly) to Nannette Guzman (Emma Thompson), a children's author/entertainer.


OK I was confused...again I posted who he was married to on the sitcom, in real life I think he has been married 4 or 5 times. I saw a special on E about him and he has not been lucky in love.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Alternate answer: Gary's Old Towne Tavern


Actually this was CHEERS competitor


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

thejackylking said:


> Actually this was CHEERS competitor


Duh. 'Twas a joke.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> What characteristic of Les Nessman had makeup techs scrambling?


Was it the bandaid?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> We saw Vera once. Why didn't we see her face?


It was covered in whip cream from being hit with a pie?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> WPIG


WPIG used a costumed Pig as a mascot. What was WKRP's mascot?

Jim, no answering from you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> WPIG used a costumed Pig as a mascot. What was WKRP's mascot?
> 
> Jim, no answering from you.


A carp ... probably picked out by The Big Guy

Who took Venus Fly Trap's place?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> Was it the bandaid?


Yup!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Yup!


You didn't answer my previous question, so I'll answer it (Mona Loveland) and give you another one.

What name did Johnny adopt as the DJ of a teen disco dance show?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Rip Tide


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd forgotten about Mona Loveland.  Was that Tawny Kitaen?  *has vague mammeries of Tawny Kitaen on the show*


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Rip Tide


Figured you would get that one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'd forgotten about Mona Loveland. Was that Tawny Kitaen? *has vague mammeries of Tawny Kitaen on the show*


Hey! I was right! But it was on _The *New* WKRP in Cincinnati._


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'd forgotten about Mona Loveland. Was that Tawny Kitaen? *has vague mammeries of Tawny Kitaen on the show*


Yes, your mammaries are correct. Most people go with their gut instinct, but you've obviously found more reliable organs.



Bacardi Jim said:


> Hey! I was right! But it was on _The *New* WKRP in Cincinnati._


Oh, excuuuuuuse me.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Okay lets go with SOAP.  What was the name of Chuck's ventriloquist dummy?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> Okay lets go with SOAP. What was the name of Chuck's ventriloquist dummy?


Bob

What does Burt Campbell think happens when he snaps his fingers?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

He thinks he disappears


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

drenee said:


> He thinks he disappears


Right. Next question is yours.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh crap....
When did Burt obtain that ability to disappear?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

drenee said:


> Oh crap....
> When did Burt obtain that ability to disappear?


When he was abducted by the aliens?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> When he was abducted by the aliens?


correct


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Who killed Peter Campbell?


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Chester Tate


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Who was Corrine's real mother?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Ingrid Svenson


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Ingrid Svenson


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Who was Corrine's real father?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Randolph Gatlin


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Name 3 of Chester Tate's mistresses.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> Name 3 of Chester Tate's mistresses.


Tough one, Angela. There were so many, they are a blur. I do know he's Danny Dallas' father by Mary Dallas Campbell. I'll leave it to other experts to come up with two more names.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Tough one, Angela. There were so many, they are a blur. I do know he's Danny Dallas' father by Mary Dallas Campbell. I'll leave it to other experts to come up with two more names.


Claire his secretary and Gloria the minister's daughter.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Claire his secretary and Gloria the minister's daughter.


Okay, you're up!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Chester had many mistresses 5 of which were Mary, Pigeon, Annie, Gloria and Claire.

Which one did he marry after he divorced Jessica?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Annie, Jessica's former college roommate.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

correct!  I miss this show!!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Who played Police Chief Tinkler?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Who played Police Chief Tinkler?


Gordon Jump


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Why did The Major and Chester put on black face (Benson was with them).  My personal favorite episode.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Gordon Jump


AKA The Big Guy on WKRP......


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

was that when Billy was in a cult and they went to rescue him?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> was that when Billy was in a cult and they went to rescue him?


Yes, I love that episode.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

what was the name of the secretary at Burt's construction company?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> what was the name of the secretary at Burt's construction company?


Caroline McWilliams played her. Name?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

correct... Her character's name was Sally.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> correct... Her character's name was Sally.


Who married the escaped convict and what was his name?

Going to bed now. I'll catch up with you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Who married the escaped convict and what was his name?
> 
> Going to bed now. I'll catch up with you guys tomorrow.


That would be Eunice and his name was Dutch... He was Chester's cell mate in prison.

Bedtime for me know, too... See you tomorrow!


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

Who shot JR?

i have no clue, though it'll be easy I'm guessing


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Elijsha said:


> Who shot JR?
> 
> i have no clue, though it'll be easy I'm guessing


Nobody. It was all a dream.

Name the priest (ex of course) that Corinne married.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Father Timothy Flotsky


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Who was the actress that played Tim's mom?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

On to another show, on _Mad About You_ Paul and Jamie had a daughter. What did they name her and what did the letters stand for?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> On to another show, on _Mad About You_ Paul and Jamie had a daughter. What did they name her and what did the letters stand for?


Mabel - Mother's Always Bring Extra Love


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Who played Uncle Phil?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Mel Brooks

Did Murray ever catch the mouse?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> Who was the actress that played Tim's mom?


Doris Roberts

I never watched _Mad About You_. See ya' later.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Mel Brooks
> 
> Did Murray ever catch the mouse?


He couldn't. It was imaginary.

What 60's TV icon did Paul and Ira both have a crush on?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Agent 99 from Get Smart??


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Angela said:


> Agent 99 from Get Smart??


Kinda. It was "Spy Girl," who was played by Barbara Feldon.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

What did Jamie's ex use their relationship as inspiration for?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

LuckyRainbow said:


> What did Jamie's ex use their relationship as inspiration for?


*evil laugh*


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

You mean that guy who smoked pot with Jeff Spicoli?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

yeppers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

"Anyone? Anyone?"


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Jamie was the inspiration for Talon, the super-villainess of ex-boyfriend Alan Tofsky's (Eric Stoltz) _Megavoid_ comic book.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

What, according to Eb, is Lisa Douglas's best recipe?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Pancakes


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Angela said:


> Pancakes


Nope. Though he loved those. But he adored her Hot Water Soup.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh yeah...  actually I kept staring at your question and was really having a hard time trying to remember who Ed and Lisa were and if they were neighbors of Paul and Jamie, or relatives!!  

Finally, it did click that you had changed shows on me and we were now on Green Acres!!! lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Angela said:


> Oh yeah... actually I kept staring at your question and was really having a hard time trying to remember who Ed and Lisa were and if they were neighbors of Paul and Jamie, or relatives!!
> 
> Finally, it did click that you had changed shows on me and we were now on Green Acres!!! lol


Eb.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Angela said:


> Oh yeah... actually I kept staring at your question and was really having a hard time trying to remember who Ed and Lisa were and if they were neighbors of Paul and Jamie, or relatives!!
> 
> Finally, it did click that you had changed shows on me and we were now on Green Acres!!! lol


The _Mad About You_ questions didn't seem to be going well. Apparently, LR and I are the only big fans around here. So I switched up.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't remember what was going on in my life during that time period, but I never really watched _Mad About You_ until later on and even then not regularly. What I did see I liked.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

What MLB record does Ernie Pantusso hold?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

OK, I should know this one.... he is Coach from Cheers...

arrrrrgggg


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> What MLB record does Ernie Pantusso hold?


Most times hit by pitches??


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Angela said:


> OK, I should know this one.... he is Coach from Cheers...
> 
> arrrrrgggg


That's not a MLB record.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

J. Steinbeck said:


> Most times hit by pitches??


YES! You're up!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

The Devil's hands are idle playthings......


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> YES! You're up!


But I cheated, I used steroids for that answer


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

How about an easy one....

February 28, 1983

The final episode of what series


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> That's not a MLB record.


I am aware of that... I just couldn't remember what the answer was    lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

^^^ too easy.  The flush that drained NYC.  We demand another one.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

M*A*S*H


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Angela said:


> M*A*S*H


DING DING

I remember watching it as an eleven year old


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

wait!  I already objected!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

It was too easy!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

*sigh*


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

After reading some of the earlier posts...I am way, way out of my league in this thread. Talk about some obscure moments in sitcom history remembered. Wow


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Is there really such a thing as *too* easy?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

It's too late for me to think clearly!! I'm calling it a night... have fun, guys!



J. Steinbeck said:


> DING DING
> 
> I remember watching it as an eleven year old


11?? I was 27 at the time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Angela said:


> It's too late for me to think clearly!! I'm calling it a night... have fun, guys!
> 
> 11?? I was 27 at the time.


I was somewhere in-between.


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

One more attempt, maybe this one is not as easy


Sept 27, 1976  "The Man In Black" appeared in what popular TV show?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

G'night, Angela.. 

Now I have to teach Futurama-boy some Futurama trivia....


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> G'night, Angela..
> 
> Now I have to teach Futurama-boy some Futurama trivia....


By the way, the new Futurama movie comes out on DVD Feb 24th....a Kindle 2 coincidence?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

"Pop goes the Country?"


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> "Pop goes the Country?"


Try not to mix current events with Old TV episodes


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Phyllis?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

J. Steinbeck said:


> By the way, the new Futurama movie comes out on DVD Feb 24th....a Kindle 2 coincidence?


Don't try to bite its shiny metal ass.


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Phyllis?


Nein, das ist nicht gut.


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Don't try to bite its shiny metal ass.


Just stay away from anything that looks like a telephone booth...because they aren't what you think they are.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

*gives up*


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

J. Steinbeck said:


> One more attempt, maybe this one is not as easy
> 
> Sept 27, 1976 "The Man In Black" appeared in what popular TV show?


Little House on the Prairie

What can I say, my sisters liked the series...we had one TV...but, Mr Cash was a cool cat
I remember that episode.

night Mr Bacardi


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

G'night, Bender.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

*dangles an anchovy*


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh. _Little House_ wasn't a "sitcom."


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Let's try The Cosby Show

What movie did Lisa Bonet appear in that got her kicked off the show and why?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> Let's try The Cosby Show
> 
> What movie did Lisa Bonet appear in that got her kicked off the show and why?


Angel Heart. She was naked, having sex, with blood dripping on her.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Angel Heart. She was naked, having sex, with blood dripping on her.


Eeuww. It was probably the dripping blood that did it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> Eeuww. It was probably the dripping blood that did it.


That scene had to be slightly trimmed (because of the dripping blood) to avoid a NC-17 rating.

Ummm.... was this the correct answer?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Actually I think this was a trick question.  After Angel Heart (1987) she appeared on It's a Different World and then returned to Cosby, she left in 1991 due to "creative differences".    But I'll take it as the answer......


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

What was "Bud's" real name?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Kenny


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Kenny


Yup. He only let himself be called "Bud" because that's what Rudy _wanted_ to call him and he was terrified of her.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Was "Cliff's" full name in the pilot and then in the series?


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> What was "Bud's" real name?


James Anderson, Jr.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Was "Cliff's" full name in the pilot and then in the series?


Not sure about the pilot, but in the series, his first name is Heathcliff


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> Not sure about the pilot, but in the series, his first name is Heathcliff


Half right.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Show: Gilligan's Island

Question 1: What was the Professor's name?
Question 2: What was the Skipper's name?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

sandypeach said:


> Show: Gilligan's Island
> 
> Question 1: What was the Professor's name?
> Question 2: What was the Skipper's name?


Easy. This is *my* "ultimate trivia question."
1: Jonas Grumby
2: Roy Hinkley


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Half right.


Was it "Clifford" in the pilot?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Was it "Clifford" in the pilot?


Yes, it changed to Heathcliff for the rest of the series.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

In what sport did Cliff letter in college?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

The 400 meter relay at Villanova.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Easy. This is *my* "ultimate trivia question."
> 1: Jonas Grumby
> 2: Roy Hinkley


I think you mixed these up Roy Hinkley= professor
Jonas Grumby= skipper


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> The 400 meter relay at Villanova.


Yes/no/yes

He lettered in track, and in that event in particular.

But.... Cliff apparently went to both Villanova and Hillman simultaneously.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

What was cockroaches real name?


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

thejackylking said:


> What was cockroaches real name?


Walter


----------

